# Hey ya'll~~ Sure is quiet around here!



## RJRMINIS (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok, what happened to everyone on the donkey forum?




IT is way to quiet...haha



I know, I know I am guilty too....just alot been going on this summer...If you get a chance come on and let us know you are still out there!

We need to have another contest or something to get everyone back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emily's mom (Aug 14, 2008)

Well, let me see, I can not believe that school starts in 2 weeks. I haven't been doing anything exciting all summer, I guess it just got away from me. Last week was our local Ex, our son took his horse, they had fun, he did quite well and won a beautiful horse shoe bracelet, which I bought from him



. I had intended on spending quality time with the donkeys and teaching them things, like leading....I have vacation the last week in Aug. so I guess there is still time to do something exciting.

We did do lots of yard work.

I hope someone else has some exciting news!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 16, 2008)

Your right MIchele, it has been quiet. I know I am guility too of not being on here as much as I should. We have had a FILLED summer. It seemed like everyone we knew from other states all decided to visit us this year, so we have had alot of summer guests. (I was really wondering if they all did this to keep me busy so I wouldn't think of my brother, Lance, that I lost in April and had lived with us for 35 years) besides that...I did plant a memorial garden, and surprisingly it turned out nice..



found room in our house for another large saltwater/reef aquarium ...that was a job in itself! (thats my hubbys hobby) converted my spare bedroom/computer room..into my growing room for my 1,000 plus african violets, managed to actually go to our cottage a few times this summer, and of course the grandkids have been here alot...they really can keep my old bones moving, and I have kept up with all the barn work and donkeys, horses, goats and calves, and my 2 parrots. Anyone want 2 parrots









they are getting so out spoken and always want the last word. OH!



So lets hear what your summer was like?? BTY~~ the end of September we will talk about another HEE HAW HOLIDAY EXCAHNGE 2008. For all the newbies on here..we have been having a x-mas secret santa exchange, would love to have the newbies join in with us. More to come on that. Corinne


----------



## Marnie (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Michele --- you didn't tell us what you've been up too??





We've had a very busy summer too, where has the time gone! As for foaling, this was a terrible yr, out of six babies, only two lived, things were so odd. One little donkey died right in the vets arms. One little beautiful filly was hip locked, we got her out and she couldn't stand, the umbilical cord had been wrapped around her little hips inutero and they were like cement. I sat with her all night, me on a chair and her draped across my lap and messaged and stretched those little legs but they couldn't work. I coudln't take the heart break anymore, found homes for all but 3 of my horses, even my stud, and let all my donkeys go. I couldn't get over having no donkeys though so found two jennies with two little jacks and will be happy with just these for pets. Letting my equine go was the hardest thing I'd ever done, I tried to sell them in groups so they went with buddies, I'd go in the bathroom at work and just cry, wipe my face off and go back out and try to act normal, sometimes I'd start crying at my work station and just look down so hopefully no one saw me, I'm actually crying now, just thinking about it and writing this but I did what I felt I had to do.

But on to the summer --- we finally got our deck put on our house so are now land scaping around here and it's looking nice. We're replacing alot of our fencing that needs it, we sold alot of our land so now it's more like a hobby farm, I just got a real sweet llama and her baby girl yesterday and I have my order in for 2 painted desert hair sheep, little boys, I guess they get huge horns, I am getting little Princess, a pink blue eyed pot bellied pig. (Nate still has his cattle and alot of work farming anyway, helps his idiot brother down the hill all the time) but he's helping me put up white railing fences so I shouldn't complain.

I got laid off from my job, it went to Mexico so I'm going into business for myself, it'll be ready to go next summer. I"m so excited about it but can't let it out just yet as to what it is, everyone that knows about it says they see success written all over it and it'll be alot of fun, a lot of work too but fun work.

Now I'm letting some of my Fainting Goats go too as my business will be time consuming and I don't want to raise to many and don't need 20 for pets but they are wonderful little animals.

I could go on and on but will shut my mouth for now or I mean, stop my fingers. What's everyone else been doing?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 18, 2008)

Marnie, Sorry to hear about your job, seems like everything is leaving WI. and the only way to have a job now a days is by making your own! Congrats on starting up your home business..I hope everything goes well for you. I moved my "cottage business" from my sisters store, in Cedarburg. (well known tourist town) ..to our home up north, 1 1/2 yrs ago..and it is doing good. You'll love working right out of your home and making your own hours. I know I sure do. Corinne


----------

